# Southern Oregon Smoked Salmon Fest  Oct. 1st



## cmayna (Sep 12, 2016)

Any  NorCal or Oregonian's going to attend or participate in the upcoming SOSSF (Southern Oregon Smoked Salmon Fest) in Medford?  It's coming up very quickly.   I just decided to pull the plug and go. 

Here's a link.  All proceeds go to helping homeless kids, etc so it's a good cause.

http://www.southernoregonsmokedsalmonfest.com/

Craig


----------

